# Zapco Z150.4



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Pretty!!! 

What will you do with yours?


----------



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)

Already have it installed in my Lexus.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Install Pics?


----------



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)

Not completed yet (in storage for winter) but heres all i have pics of.












URL=http://s15.photobucket.com/user/weshole/media/TJamz/20140412_143149_zpsircjcful.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a pair of batteries underneath the amp rack as well. Just no pics uploaded yet.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice, any description of the system you are putting together?


----------



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)

Pioneer AVH4000NEX
Zapco Z2KD
Zapco Z150.4
Massive Audio RK6 comps for the front
Pioneer TS-D6902R 6X9 coax for rear fill
Massive Audio Hippo 8's (X2) for subs.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice, I will be listing a pair of BNIB Zapco Z150.4 amps. They are just too big for my trunk with the install I want to do.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

splaudiohz said:


> Nice, I will be listing a pair of BNIB Zapco Z150.4 amps. They are just too big for my trunk with the install I want to do.



Will go to another Zapco amp?


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

Interesting that they are using what i believe are tantalum caps (the yellow things). Either that or ceramic. Most people steer away from tantalum caps in many sections. Theyre notoriously bad in the audio path. But i doubt these are used like that. It would be cool to see some service diagrams for these. Im sure they are used in the amp where they fit the bill. These new amps look like they are using more "exotic" parts (for lack of a better term). It would be cool to see what they are doing in the schematics. Not that it matters to most people. Haha. It may give some tinkerers new ideas for mods on these and other amps.


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

One thing that everyone should know about tantalums is that they are polarized. They dont look like they would be because they look a lot like bipolar film or ceramics. The problem is, when put in backwards tantalum caps will explode, and can burn at really high temperatures, sometimes causing a fire.  im sure they are safe when used correctly. They are very small though compaired to electrolytics of the same value.


----------

